# Budget Server



## SomeStrangeDude (25. April 2019)

Hey,

habe gerade gesehen, dass es hier auf dem Forum bereits einen Thread zu einem Homeserver (bzw. Homelab Server) gibt, aber so wie ich die Empfehlungen da gerade gesehen habe, würde mir das eher zu teuer werden.

Deswegen wollte ich nochmal fragen, ob jemand von euch eine günstige (am besten bis max. 250€) Variante gibt, um eine Entwicklungsumgebung (bzw. einfach die Sachen die zum Testen benötigt werden (d.h. MongoDB, MySQL, nginx/apache,verschiedene Spieleserver(natürlich nicht alles gleichzeitig))) und ein NAS zu betreiben?

Bedanke mich bereits!


----------



## Malkolm (25. April 2019)

Gemini-Lake Plattform 90€
+ 8GB DDR4 SODimms 50€
+ SSD 50€
+ Netzteil 30€
+ Gehäuse 20€

So in etwa? Für "normale" Servergeschichten ohne Virtualisierung ist das ok und deutlich leistungsfähiger als ein RPi.


----------



## fotoman (25. April 2019)

Tja, was haben denn die "verschiedenen Spieleserver" an HW-Anforderung? Laufen die auf dem Host oder jeder auf einer VM mit je 4-8 GB Ram? Brauchen die ein paar (exklusive) CPU-Kerne oder alle zusammen nur einen einzigen? Und was benötigt die "Entwicklungsumgebung" falls sie, wie im andren hread, als VM auf dem Server laufen soll? Soll der Rest alles nativ auf dem Rechner laufen, ob (wie drüben) als 3-4 VMs auf dem Server?

Klar kannst Du auch einen gebrauchten Business-PC mit Pentium, Celeron oder i3-21xx auf eBay für 100-150€ kaufen, mit Glück hat der dann schon 8 GB Ram und eine HDD. Ob Du damit glücklich wirst, weisst nur Du. So lange Du kein ECC-Ram benötigst, kostet das selbst mit einem i5-2500 nicht mehr viel.

Das wäre z.B. sowas
FUJITSU P700 E85+ INTEL i3-2120 / 8GB RAM / 500GB HDD / DVD-ROM / WIN10 / DP+DVI  | eBay

Dazu noch (wenn es nach modernen Ansprüchen auch nur ansatzweise nutzbar sein soll) eine 500GB SSD für 50-70€ und Du bist fertig, falls auf dem Gerät keine VM laufen soll, die DBs klein genug bleiben und Du anstatt FreeNAS entweder OMV nutzt (alos insb. kein ZFS) oder gleich nur ein paar Sachen in Linux von Hand konfigurierst.

Wie lange sowas ohne Ausfall hält, wie laut es ist oder was er an Strom verbraucht, wird Dir keiner vorher sagen können.

Bei mir läuft ein steinealter Q6600 mit 4 GB Ram als NAS/Server unter Linux.

Für die paar MB an Daten meines Test-Webservers reicht der Q6600 genauso wie für Ornderfreigaben (oder als iSCSI-Server). Wollte ich dort aber die VM-DB der im anderen Thread erwähnten Produktionsnahen DB laufen lassen und auch noch ein paar "reale" Auswertungen (Reportentwicklung) erstellen, wäre mir das selbst mit einer SSD als Datenquelle für die DB zu klein. Einfach, weil die dafür genuttzen Daten schnel mal 10-20 GB Ram belegen können.

Mein NAS ist nicht aus dem Internet erreichbar und muss damit nur  laufen, wenn ich zu Hause bin und es nutzen möchte. Damit komme ich eher  auf max. 200 Tage/Jahr mit je 12h und mir sind deshalb die 100-120W  (also ca. 60-80W mehr wie bei einem sparsamen Heimserver) vollkommen  egal. Trotzdem wird er irgendwann dieses Jahr durch einen i7-2600k mit  32 GB Ram ersetzt. Der hat dann genügend Platz für ein paar VMs,  unterstützt endlich WoL und verbraucht nur nur 1/3 (womit er aber aus  Faulheit eher doppelt so lange laufen wird, genauso wie mein früheres  QNap).


----------



## SomeStrangeDude (26. April 2019)

"Tja, was haben denn die "verschiedenen Spieleserver" an HW-Anforderung?" Nicht besonders grosse, z.B. Minecraft (jaja ich weiss) benötigt nicht wirklich viel und CSGO auch nicht wirklich. 

"Laufen die auf dem Host oder jeder auf einer VM mit je 4-8 GB Ram? Brauchen die ein paar (exklusive) CPU-Kerne oder alle zusammen nur einen einzigen?"
wahrscheinlich eher auf einer VM, aber nicht wirklich mit 4-8 GB RAM (vermutlich hat die ganze VM gerade mal 2 GB) Vermutlich nur einen einzigen, da sowieso meistens maximal ein Server läuft.

"Wie lange sowas ohne Ausfall hält, wie laut es ist oder was er an Strom verbraucht, wird Dir keiner vorher sagen können."
War irgendwie logisch, da ich bezweifle, dass irgendjemand hier Hellseher ist.
Zum Thema Lautstärke: Wenn nötigt könnte man ja die Lüfter durch leisere (z.B. Noctua) Kühler bzw. Lüfter ersetzen. 

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## fotoman (26. April 2019)

Damit hast Du Dir die meisten Dinge schon selber beantwortet.



SomeStrangeDude schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich eher auf einer VM, aber nicht wirklich mit 4-8 GB RAM (vermutlich hat die ganze VM gerade mal 2 GB) Vermutlich nur einen einzigen, da sowieso meistens maximal ein Server läuft.


Als Linux-VM mag das genügen.



SomeStrangeDude schrieb:


> "Wie lange sowas ohne Ausfall hält, wie laut es ist oder was er an Strom verbraucht, wird Dir keiner vorher sagen können."
> War irgendwie logisch, da ich bezweifle, dass irgendjemand hier Hellseher ist.


Für mich sind solche Überlegungen trotzdem der Grund, eher beim eBay-Händler wie bei einer Privatperson zu kaufen. Dort erhält man wenigstens 6-12 Monate Gewährleistung.



SomeStrangeDude schrieb:


> Zum Thema Lautstärke: Wenn nötigt könnte man ja die Lüfter durch leisere (z.B. Noctua) Kühler bzw. Lüfter ersetzen.


Damit spart man erst am (gebraucht) PC um dann u.U. einiges an Geld für Lüfter (oder gar CPU-Kühler und ein neues Netzteil auszugeben. Mit etwas Pech lassen sich nur die Lüfter austauschen, weil alles andere keine Standardkomponenten sind.

Der erwähnte Fujitsu hat m.M.n. z.B. ein schönes Gehäuse mit Einschüben für HDDs/SSDs:
PC System sehr leise Fujitsu ESPRIMO P700 4GB 250 GB Core i3-2100 2x 3.1 GHz  | eBay
Der CPU-Lüfter dürfte sich noch durch einen anderen ersetzen lassen, ob das auch für den gesamten Kühler gilt, muss man nachlesen. Ob aber z.B. das Netzteil ein normales ATX-Netzteil oder eine Sonderkonstruktion ist, weiss ich nicht.

Wenn die Leistung eines Intel Celeron J4105 oder Pentium J5005 genügt, könntest Du Dir auch dem Vorschlag von  Malkolm folgen und aus einem
ASRock J5005-ITX MB Intel Gemini Lake: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
(so es jemals wieder lieferbar ist, Intel will derzeit ja bekanntlich nicht liefern)
oder gar
ASRock 90-MXB6N0-A0UAYZ Mainboard schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

und etwas Zubehör einen eigenen (u.U. lüfterlos nutzbaren) Server bauen. Hohe Rechenleistung wird wohl nicht benötigt.

Weitere Bauvorschläge gibt es z.B. auf
Eigenbau- NAS Anleitungen fuer 4 bis 16 Festplatten auf einen Blick - Technikaffe.de


----------



## SomeStrangeDude (27. April 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge! Werde mir mal Gedanken darüber machen.


----------

